# Show Us Your Albinos



## Diesel72 (Jul 29, 2010)

Thought I would start a thread for all the Albino lovers out there. Share away


----------



## wokka (Jul 29, 2010)

On reprobing Buttermilk turned out to be a male and has joined our breeding program this year along with westinghouse our older Albino Male


----------



## orientalis (Jul 29, 2010)

Nice Wokka...Very Nice...

Good Luck with it all.


----------



## zuesowns (Jul 29, 2010)

very nice - haven't seen many albino olives.


----------



## jordanmulder (Jul 29, 2010)

wow stunning albino's mate!


----------



## proreptiles (Jul 29, 2010)

great olives wokka maybe one day this is one of our darwin hatchies and 100% hets


----------



## AM Pythons (Jul 29, 2010)

View attachment 156737


----------



## pythrulz (Jul 29, 2010)

goodluck everyone with this seasons breeding projects hope to buy a few of these bueaties next year-whoo hoo im excited


----------



## zuesowns (Jul 29, 2010)

me too!


----------



## Diesel72 (Jul 29, 2010)

very nice snakes everyone keep em coming


----------



## solar 17 (Jul 29, 2010)

*Here's one of my darwins, gravid. She has been upside down all day....solar 17 [Baden]*


----------



## byron_moses (Jul 29, 2010)

looking good baden


----------



## Colin (Jul 29, 2010)




----------



## Colin (Jul 29, 2010)

I think it was the flash that made this one look weird..


----------



## driftoz (Jul 29, 2010)

awsome albinos love the single scale colour spots baden, cant wait to get my albno asap


----------



## Diesel72 (Jul 29, 2010)

awesome looking snake baden...walker plz snakes only


----------



## J-A-X (Jul 29, 2010)

awww, this thread is just mean, its a bit like showing a diabetic a chocolate fountain and expecting them to look and not touch....
i have 18 months of finger crossing to go, and hopefully my poss hets are actual hets, IF i can wait that long,

now where can i find a bib, i've got a bad case of drooling going on,


----------



## pythonmum (Jul 29, 2010)

I call this photo temptation. He is hopefully siring a clutch this year. She doesn't look gravid yet, but she hides a lot with her boyfriends.


----------



## J-A-X (Jul 29, 2010)

SEE.... mean and nasty thread.................. "temptation" is right.......... let me guess. her name is Eve PMSL


----------



## Albs (Jul 29, 2010)




----------



## cement (Jul 29, 2010)

I need a good camera for this type of stuff.


----------



## J-A-X (Jul 29, 2010)

trust you Albs ..... then again, if my poss hets are 'duds' ..... guess where i'm coming
:lol: is Pic 3 the one i saw ? ?


----------



## pythonmum (Jul 29, 2010)

Jaxrtfm said:


> SEE.... mean and nasty thread.................. "temptation" is right.......... let me guess. her name is Eve PMSL


 His name is Ra - the sun god. Glows like the sun and has those gorgeous orange markings when seen in decent light. They are SO difficult to photograph...


----------



## Albs (Jul 29, 2010)

Jaxrtfm said:


> trust you Albs ..... then again, if my poss hets are 'duds' ..... guess where i'm coming
> :lol: is Pic 3 the one i saw ? ?


 
yes it is.


----------



## Diesel72 (Jul 29, 2010)

love that pic of the albino with the apple! amazing animals


----------



## zuesowns (Jul 29, 2010)

Sun light really does bring out the colour on albinos - just beautiful. can't wait till I can get one.


----------



## MsMoreliaMagic (Jul 29, 2010)

Great pic's keep em coming  Here's a few of ours..


----------



## pythonmum (Jul 29, 2010)

Just caught my het male (Tigger) doing the right thing with my girl. I cooled him with no night heat for 6 weeks and he was just too cold to be interested when they got together (despite night heat in her enclosure). After 2 weeks in an enclosure with night heat he has his mojo back! I'm putting both the het and the albino male (Ra) across her to increase my chances this year.


----------



## Diesel72 (Jul 29, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## sweetangel (Jul 29, 2010)

awesome animals! i love the high white albino darwins! i think they are just gorgeous!!


----------



## Diesel72 (Jul 29, 2010)

pythonmum i hope your breeding goes well would love to see more and mroe of these on the market!


----------



## PimmsPythons (Jul 30, 2010)

heres my adult pair and 3 of my holdbacks


----------



## PimmsPythons (Jul 30, 2010)

heres 3 photos i got done of Ramses at the Queensland Reptile Expo by Shannon Plummershe took some stunning photos on the day and they can be seen on her website.
cheers
simon


----------



## shaye (Jul 30, 2010)

Nice pics keep them coming i


----------



## impulse reptiles (Jul 30, 2010)

Albs that first one is unreal...Great lookin snake


----------



## Diesel72 (Jul 30, 2010)

amazing snake slime really beautiful...


----------



## Pythons Rule (Jul 30, 2010)

my fave by far is that albino olive


----------



## Jay84 (Jul 30, 2010)

Definitely on the cards for this coming season as the car loan is now paid off and Albino prices have plumetted!!

YAY !!!!!!!!!


----------



## FAY (Jul 30, 2010)

My lovely lady.


----------



## Grylls (Jul 30, 2010)

Hey everyone! I'm new to the forum  This is a photo of my little guy, I got him from Snake Ranch and have had him for just over a month. Let me know what you think .


----------



## orientalis (Jul 30, 2010)

This is a male


----------



## driftoz (Jul 30, 2010)

great albinos people keep the pics comming. hope to get my hands on one at the end of this year or beginning of next year ifngers crossed  so excited.


----------



## Jay84 (Jul 30, 2010)

Orientalis that male is outstanding!


----------



## Jimmy_jam (Jul 30, 2010)

i so want a albino..!!! bring on the gc expo.!! will get one there hopefully


----------



## Minka (Jul 30, 2010)

Had a friend visit today and seeing as she's good with a camera got her to snap a few pics of some of the Albino's.


----------



## pythonmum (Jul 30, 2010)

Great photos Minka - love the pose in the first one. They are very photogenic, but that high yellow glow is still hard to capture!


----------



## AM Pythons (Jul 30, 2010)

great albino's guys.. keep em coming..


----------



## larks (Jul 31, 2010)

There has been some great pic's of some awesome albinos so far, so i took this one today to add to the collection.


----------



## byron_moses (Jul 31, 2010)

nice love the high yellow larks


----------



## python_dan89 (Jul 31, 2010)

minka they are awesome =)


----------



## python_dan89 (Jul 31, 2010)

nice work lark!!! 

How old is it? 

cheers, Daniel


----------



## larks (Jul 31, 2010)

She is coming up to 7 years old.


----------



## wokka (Jul 31, 2010)

Doesn't anyone keep Olives?


----------



## pythonmum (Jul 31, 2010)

wokka said:


> View attachment 156954
> 
> Doesn't anyone keep Olives?


 Probably, but they don't want us to see their beauties. Thanks for posting some of yours.


----------



## Southside Morelia (Jul 31, 2010)

wokka said:


> View attachment 156954
> 
> Doesn't anyone keep Olives?



Yep,

Just snapped this one not the best pic, but you get the idea...lol Do you know how hard it was getting him out of this....I thought the white against the wall... :lol:


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 31, 2010)

wokka said:


> View attachment 156954
> 
> Doesn't anyone keep Olives?


 
the day i can afford a pair is the day ill buy some albino olives!!!! love them


----------



## Snakelove (Jul 31, 2010)

wokka said:


> View attachment 156954
> 
> Doesn't anyone keep Olives?



Hey mate, do they get as big as normal olives?


----------



## Boney (Jul 31, 2010)

wokka said:


> View attachment 156954
> 
> Doesn't anyone keep Olives?




no they are just to expensive . very nice but would love just 1. ....what you got one for sale?


----------



## Kristy_07 (Jul 31, 2010)

wokka said:


> Doesn't anyone keep Olives?



Don't tease, wokka!!!


----------



## azn4114 (Jul 31, 2010)

Snakelove said:


> Hey mate, do they get as big as normal olives?



the only thing that's different is there colour


----------



## wokka (Jul 31, 2010)

Snakelove said:


> Hey mate, do they get as big as normal olives?


The foundation animals chosen by Gavin Bedford were, deliberately of a smaller type locality. My eight year old animals are under 3meters and about 12 kg for the female and 8kg for the male. Some keepers have bred "Bedford" animals with larger animals and so it is likely that larger progeny will emerge. This season should see progeny from het females produced by Nic Stock which i understand came from Bedford NT male over larger Queensland females. That may produce some larger animals, but to date all the Albino Olives about have come from Darwin locale Olives.
The female pictured has stabilised at about 12 kilos and is the most furcund female Albino Olive in the world having produced about half the world population of Albino Olives.


----------



## bkevo (Jul 31, 2010)

if i could afford a white boy i would.. love them


----------



## Pineapplekitten (Jul 31, 2010)

This is my girl Daisy.. hopefully soon to be gravid..


----------



## Snakelove (Jul 31, 2010)

wokka said:


> View attachment 156982
> 
> The foundation animals chosen by Gavin Bedford were, deliberately of a smaller type locality. My eight year old animals are under 3meters and about 12 kg for the female and 8kg for the male. Some keepers have bred "Bedford" animals with larger animals and so it is likely that larger progeny will emerge. This season should see progeny from het females produced by Nic Stock which i understand came from Bedford NT male over larger Queensland females. That may produce some larger animals, but to date all the Albino Olives about have come from Darwin locale Olives.
> The female pictured has stabilised at about 12 kilos and is the most furcund female Albino Olive in the world having produced about half the world population of Albino Olives.


 
Ahhh okay. I didnt know that theres smaller locales for olives as well. I thought they were all the same. Thank you for that. Shes huge!


----------



## Southside Morelia (Jul 31, 2010)

She looks huge i that pic wokka. Good luck with the season!!


----------



## wokka (Jul 31, 2010)

Southside Morelia said:


> She looks huge i that pic wokka. Good luck with the season!!


 
That photo was a few weeks prior to laying remembering that a clutch of eggs can weigh over 2 kilos. It always amazes me that without eating for a few months a gravid female still manages to put on weight.


----------



## yommy (Jul 31, 2010)

Wokka what size clutches do they throw? same as normals?? Beautiful animal


----------



## jeda (Jul 31, 2010)

Hi pam, your albs outstanding, very lucky.


----------



## jeda (Jul 31, 2010)

Sorry meant fay,very clear with white and yellow.


----------



## yommy (Jul 31, 2010)

mine


----------



## wokka (Aug 1, 2010)

yommy said:


> Wokka what size clutches do they throw? same as normals?? Beautiful animal


There have not been enough bred yet to make a meaningful observation but I can't see any reason why clutch size should be different. There does seem to be problems in getting clutches both with unwilling males amd high numbers of slugs, although many experienced breeders have told me that Olives, generally, are the hardest of all the pythons to breed! Maybe as more hets come into the equation the ease of breeding will improve.


----------



## TrueBlue (Aug 1, 2010)

Heres one that looks to of just conceived.


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Aug 1, 2010)

TrueBlue said:


> Heres one that looks to of just conceived.



Nice albinos everyone.

Not taking this off topic, but just one question.....TrueBlue, I believe they call that paper your olive is on, butchers paper?...can I ask were you get this from, besides the butcher...lol.


----------



## Mudimans (Aug 1, 2010)

Ah one day Rob, Maybe in a couple of years


----------



## yommy (Aug 1, 2010)

All the best there Rob, she's defineatly looking a lot bigger then the last time i saw her


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Aug 1, 2010)

I don't know about anyone else, but I find Albinos the hardest to photograph. Very annoying when you get that tinge of green through there yellow.

Anyway, here are a few pics of mine...

View attachment 157232


View attachment 157233


View attachment 157234


View attachment 157235


View attachment 157236


Cheers


----------



## byron_moses (Aug 1, 2010)

wow jungle man some nice pics there mate that bub is a cracker and whats with the albino cobra?


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Aug 1, 2010)

byron_moses said:


> wow jungle man some nice pics there mate that bub is a cracker and whats with the albino cobra?



Lol...its one of those "This is what I want to be when I grow up" things


----------



## byron_moses (Aug 1, 2010)

Jungleman said:


> Lol...its one of those "This is what I want to be when I grow up" things


 lol fair enough


----------



## byron_moses (Aug 1, 2010)

i have ordered an albino from this coming seasons hatchies cant wait to get it


----------



## yommy (Aug 1, 2010)

here is a favourite of my male.

He isn't striking, just swallowed a rat and is re-aligning  Good old yawn.............


----------



## Diesel72 (Aug 1, 2010)

love the third pic jungle man


----------



## Me_vs_Man (Aug 1, 2010)

I breed a black and white hooded to an agouti. To my suprise i got two albinos out of my first clutch. some people try to discredit me and say ' they arnt true albinos, they are pink eyed whites'. They are soo jealous. So next i breed the two 'pink eyed whites' to make more albinos. The other pups where four black and white hoods and the rest where blacker agouti. so i have black ones now aswell.


----------



## BARRAMUNDI (Aug 2, 2010)

Heres a pic that may have been seen before from another thread. Anyway an Albino mating with a het RPM/JAG. Female is ovulating as I type.......


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Aug 2, 2010)

BARRAMUNDI said:


> View attachment 157327
> 
> 
> Heres a pic that may have been seen before from another thread. Anyway an Albino mating with a het RPM/JAG. Female is ovulating as I type.......




Geez mate, you make it so hard to be on the other end of this pc...lol. 

Top job, can't wait to see the results.

Cheers...

Wayne


----------



## BARRAMUNDI (Aug 2, 2010)

Yeah pretty excited, long way to go yet.


----------



## TrueBlue (Aug 2, 2010)

Jungleman said:


> Nice albinos everyone.
> 
> Not taking this off topic, but just one question.....TrueBlue, I believe they call that paper your olive is on, butchers paper?...can I ask were you get this from, besides the butcher...lol.


 
I get it from a supply place in Noosa, they sell all sorts of stuff for shops and restaurants etc.


----------



## Perko (Aug 2, 2010)

Jungleman, that last albino is unreal.


----------



## BARRAMUNDI (Aug 2, 2010)

Jungleman,
The one in the second pic is hot as, good contrast and solid colour.........


----------



## Southside Morelia (Aug 2, 2010)

Jungleman said:


> I don't know about anyone else, but I find Albinos the hardest to photograph. Very annoying when you get that tinge of green through there yellow.
> 
> Anyway, here are a few pics of mine...
> 
> ...


 
WOW, JM, as Barra has said that 2nd one is a cracker and the last as Craig has said....as it's the same animal Yeh!!! lol Reminds me of Badens one....Beautiful animals and great shots too mate!


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Aug 2, 2010)

Thanks for the comments guys...

You got no idea how many clicks it took just to get each one of them pics...all in good fun though.

Thanks for that TrueBlue, I've been told Kennards has them also.


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Aug 2, 2010)

Southside Morelia said:


> WOW, JM, as Barra has said that 2nd one is a cracker and the last as Craig has said....as it's the same animal Yeh!!! lol Reminds me of Badens one....Beautiful animals and great shots too mate!


 
Thanks Scott, appreciate the comments.

Yes, the second and last pic are of the same albino...

And to think I couldn't sell him when I was advertising the entire clutch...lol. But at the time and because he was so young, he wasn't showing the potential he has now. So you can't believe how damn thankful I am he didn't sell.


----------



## byron_moses (Aug 3, 2010)

far out wayne that was lucky mate


----------



## walpole_reptiles (Aug 3, 2010)

Pair of Olives breeding today


----------



## Colin (Aug 3, 2010)

congrats allison


----------



## walpole_reptiles (Aug 3, 2010)

Thanks Colin, How is your breeding going?


----------



## andyscott (Aug 3, 2010)

Things are looking good Ally.

Here is my boy.


----------



## walpole_reptiles (Aug 3, 2010)

Yeah things are looking good, test will be whether the female from 2007 breeding produces anything. She has been witnessed by me mating and is now putting on a bit of weight but will be interesting if she produces anything.

He is getting big andy, whats the het like? Are they placid?


----------



## andyscott (Aug 3, 2010)

Both are very placid outside their enclosures, after they realise that food isnt on offer.
Inside the enclosure the are very food orientated and will have a taste.

The het is a little bigger than him, both are just over the kilo mark now.


----------



## Colin (Aug 3, 2010)

walpole_reptiles said:


> Thanks Colin, How is your breeding going?


 
lots of matings so I hope its a good season thanks..


----------



## Southside Morelia (Aug 5, 2010)

A pic from tonight...
Such a placid and beautiful animal..we pay more attention to him than all the others and try and handle him every other day, as he will be a focal animal in the future and when FULL grown, don't want him to be aggressive... He's 4ft+ and growing fast......lol


----------



## pythonmum (Aug 5, 2010)

Not sure, but I'm hoping this girl is ovulating. It's her first breeding season and she certainly wasn't this fat when I stopped feeding her. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Perko (Aug 5, 2010)

Very nice Scott.

Pythonmum, she sure looks chunky.


----------



## Southside Morelia (Aug 5, 2010)

CraigP said:


> Very nice Scott.
> 
> Pythonmum, she sure looks chunky.



I agree Craig...she is chunky for sure... Good luck PM.

I really cant wait to have this boy grow and be put in a BIG display enclosure, I have a good plan for his future...this is my favorite animal and one I have always loved and aspired to own from first starting to keep herps and am now stoked to have one...I love paying attention to him, reminds me of getting my first python...but I also have a soft spot for a special GTP and a couple of Rogers Jungles....lol, Just stunning animals to look at..I am for now content with the collection....until the next HOT morph comes along, i guess...LOL. BUT the Albino olive is for me, the epitome of Albinos and an absolute beautiful animal...


----------



## pythonmum (Aug 5, 2010)

I hadn't handled an olive for ages until Wednesday when we were in the final days of a marathon run of reptile shows at school. The presenters saw that I knew how to safely handle the animals in crowds of kids, so I got to help out (had more fun than the kids) and was the only person allowed to handle the "unpredictable" olive. It was 2 - 2.5 m long and just lovely. Such a nice personality! If it was albino I might have run off with the beauty. It was hard to put it down - especially since it had crawled down my jacket sleeve and found a perfect place to look out at the world from my cuff


----------



## buck (Aug 6, 2010)

My 2yr old girl


----------



## Diesel72 (Aug 9, 2010)

more more more guys


----------



## cement (Aug 10, 2010)

couple more


----------



## FAY (Aug 10, 2010)

jeda said:


> Sorry meant fay,very clear with white and yellow.[/QUOT]
> 
> Thank you Jeda....we both think she is such a stunner. Had seen a few albino's and wasn't that impressed with them...UNTIL I spotted the ones that Ramsayi bred. That was when I fell in love.


----------



## Diesel72 (Aug 16, 2010)

love the second shot cement


----------



## burger (Aug 16, 2010)

grrr, want one so bad, they all look amazing! hopefully the much discussed price drop comes around (more so), so i can actually afford one!


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Aug 19, 2010)

be posting up my new Albino soon...as soon as i get a new camera cause the phone doesnt quite cut it..Thanks to Simon (Slimebo) for a gorgeous snake at a great price....


----------



## Diesel72 (Sep 7, 2010)

More? :d


----------



## BigWillieStyles (Sep 7, 2010)

wow, keep em coming!


----------



## pythonmum (Sep 7, 2010)

Still waiting on the prelay...




BTW - 2 snakes there. Dorsal stripe is male.


----------



## Jason (Sep 7, 2010)

looking good! one of my girls is well into a shed cycle now and VERY opaque... should prelay soon.


----------



## The Devil (Sep 7, 2010)

A couple of mine, pics were taken last year......


----------



## The Devil (Sep 7, 2010)

and a couple of last years babies. They were about 7 months old when the pics were taken.....


----------

